# gun stocks



## dh1984 (Feb 11, 2010)

hey can anyone do a rifle stock out of black walnut for a 02a model .22 bolt action? i been looking all over the place and can't find oen for it


----------



## dingeryote (Feb 11, 2010)

http://www.gunstocks.com/Stockstyles.html#13

They should be able to hook you up with a rough inletted blank if your rifle is of a common make.

If not, ask if they will inlet and bed for you.

If you are looking for someone to make the stock out of your slab, it's gonna get pricey though.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## dh1984 (Feb 11, 2010)

oh ok i'll see if they got one for it . but the make of my rifle is a winchester 02a model .22 bolt action and i know every where i looked i couldn't find one for it


----------



## dingeryote (Feb 11, 2010)

O2A's are kinda rare these days.

Numrich arms (AKA gunparts corp) looks like they have 'em, but I'd call to verify before ordering. I have often gotten erronious parts from them and thier shipping and returns policy is BRUTAL! LOL! I have a drawer with a couple dozen small parts that woulda cost more to return than keep.

http://www.e-gunparts.com/DisplayAd.asp?chrProductSKU=980790&chrSuperSKU=&MC=

Good luck to ya!

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## dh1984 (Feb 11, 2010)

yea i know but when it's been handed down for many years. it kind of gets broke or worn out. but my papaw took and drop it when he was a youngen. and it took and cracked the stock on it. and i took it and had it fixed but the guy that doen it took and messed it up because he wanted it so bad. and he figured i would sell it to him cheap if it was torn up. but i kept it anyway because it's my papaws every since he was 6 years old. and now i'm tring to find a stock for it now.but i'll try numrich arms and see if they got one. and thanks so much for the help


----------



## dingeryote (Feb 11, 2010)

Just holler if things don't pan out with Numrich.
I might have a few other avenues to ply.

Legacy Rifles are worth more than Gold. It's understood.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## dh1984 (Feb 12, 2010)

yea they are gold in my eyes if they belong to my papaw and i'll give you a hollar if i can't find one on there


----------

